# temp



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

This morn so far 91 at 11:00 am


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Temp ?*



lefties43332 said:


> this morn so far 91 at 11:00 am


northern wisconsin [ minocqua ] was > -20f .
Felt like i was hit in the back , with a green coconut .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> northern wisconsin [ minocqua ] was > -20f .
> Felt like i was hit in the back , with a green coconut .


Sun is very intense now. March


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Temp*



lefties43332 said:


> sun is very intense now. March


tomorrow up here ,,apx 30 / 32 f .
Tuesday maybe ?? 40 .
Im trying to finish , a second story addition .
Last apx 90 days ,,,have been bone chilling cold .
Lost at least 3 weeks ,,over the last 3 months ..
Haaaa stayed home .. Read expat forum 
planning to move to palawan,,, in apx 5 years ,,,
will rent in several towns ...1st year or longer .
To get a good feel..for the neighbors ..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> tomorrow up here ,,apx 30 / 32 f .
> Tuesday maybe ?? 40 .
> Im trying to finish , a second story addition .
> Last apx 90 days ,,,have been bone chilling cold .
> ...


[email protected] neighbors


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> [email protected] neighbors


HAA I DIDNT MEAN IT ..THAT WAY ..?
BUT I LIKE THE WAY YOU ..THINK .:eyebrows:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Archie Bunker Syndrome*

Funny how those of us that are lucky enough to finaly live here in the islands seem to forget that long, lousy, freezing cold winter weather from back home. Lefties is correct in the morning temps. At 11am over the hill from Lefties house we had 86f and warming up.
Sure a darned sight better than what I'm seeing on the news of other places that are up to their noses in snow.
We need to be a bit more thankful for what we have here in our tropical retirement home..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Funny how those of us that are lucky enough to finaly live here in the islands seem to forget that long, lousy, freezing cold winter weather from back home. Lefties is correct in the morning temps. At 11am over the hill from Lefties house we had 86f and warming up.
> Sure a darned sight better than what I'm seeing on the news of other places that are up to their noses in snow.
> We need to be a bit more thankful for what we have here in our tropical retirement home..


I loved winter... Do I want it back? Hmmm


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Tempting ..*



lefties43332 said:


> I loved winter... Do I want it back? Hmmm


HAA NO NO ..
YOU REALLY DONT WANT IT BACK .
LAST YEAR ,,THIS TIME .
I SHOVELED APX 32 " OFF MY ROOF .
NEXT MORNING DROVE SOUTH , TO CHICAGO , OHARE AIR PORT .
ON MY 1ST VISIT TO PHILLIPINES .
NEXT NIGHT ,,,THEY GOT 17" MORE UP HERE !
HAD I NOT REMOVED THE SNOW LOAD ,,MY HOUSE MAY WELL HAVE BEEN CRUSHED .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> HAA NO NO ..
> YOU REALLY DONT WANT IT BACK .
> LAST YEAR ,,THIS TIME .
> I SHOVELED APX 32 " OFF MY ROOF .
> ...


I may be experiencing again. I own a beautiful small acreage in Ohio. If papers go thru I'll take family for visit


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Temp's*



lefties43332 said:


> i may be experiencing again. I own a beautiful small acreage in ohio. If papers go thru i'll take family for visit


im at 46' north ...ohio apx 42' north .
Ohio winters ..i could handle better ..
But ... After visiting phil , and reading 100's of posts here .
Im planning on moving .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> im at 46' north ...ohio apx 42' north .
> Ohio winters ..i could handle better ..
> But ... After visiting phil , and reading 100's of posts here .
> Im planning on moving .


Winter in Midwest is just that. Lived in SD..Colo..ohio. Was avid skier....hunter. Now I'm broke down.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Ohio*



lefties43332 said:


> winter in midwest is just that. Lived in sd..colo..ohio. Was avid skier....hunter. Now i'm broke down.


if your papers clear ..
Post a pic ...of your land .
After years,,of working construction up here ,,im beat up .
Im sure your family will like ,,rural ohio . Natural air con ,
compared to phil .
Nice chatting you ............
Time to get some sleep ...
Brushed the snow off ..the jobsites roof today ,,hope to finish shingling .
Seeya .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*2015 dry/summer season*



lefties43332 said:


> Sun is very intense now. March


I've noticed it's hot again, especially when the sun shines but more breezy and over cast than last year, also cools off much faster at nights.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Its 6;30am +20f .
Snowing lightly , small flakes falling fast .
Stepped outside to grab maple fire wood .
Can hear the flakes,,falling threw the pines .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> Its 6;30am +20f .
> Snowing lightly , small flakes falling fast .
> Stepped outside to grab maple fire wood .
> Can hear the flakes,,falling threw the pines .


Was 94 today


----------

